# Been thinking about getting a snake



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, I've been thinking about getting a snake lately, but I'm not sure which species would be the best.

I'm looking for a snake that grows slowly, so that it could stay in the same tank for at least another 5 years till I save up enough money to buy my own house.

Also, it needs to be docile and preferably a snake that wont grow big enough to be able to kill a human.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I should also add that the enclosure would be approximately 4 feet long, by about 3 feet wide, and 2 or 3 feet tall.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Im not an expert on snakes but i Would say a ball python as they are docile and dont get to big.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I wouldn't recommend a ball python for you being a beginner as they can be fairly picky eaters. They are OK but i would rather recommend a corn snake. They are cheaper and a good calm snake for a beginner, they also dont get that large. If you were interested in something more exotic down the road it would be better to find out then, than not want something in the future. If you know what a I mean


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Does it necessarily need to be a large snake? If you do want one it would be wise to have plans ready for its enclosure now, or have it built begfore you get it. Large snakes are a huge responsiblilty so you might want to start with something smaller, which are just as, if not more fun to keep imo.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Expand the enclosure to 6x3x3 and you could keep a redtail boa in there. They get to be about 7-8 feet and *probably* (I've learned to never say _can_ or _can't_ when working with animals. But I digress) would be incapable of killing a human. Take a look at mine when they were a bit less than three feet:





































That said, they might be a bit much for a first-timer.

-PK


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. Now all I gotta do is convince my mom that the snake can't hurt anybody.

Boomersub, thats an awesome looking snake.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Now all I gotta do is convince my mom that the snake can't hurt anybody.


 Define "hurt". They can be a bit snappy, especially when young, but the bites just sting a little (like a bunch of injections all at once) and cause little to no damage. I just disinfect the wound (the only was a little one can actually hurt you, apart from a lucky shot to the eyes or something of that nature) and go on with my business. They'd need to be a few years old and have some size on them before a bite can do real damage, and larger still (6-7 feet plus) before they could pose a real threat through constriction. If you're buying young ones (point out their cuter aspects like the big eyes and the funny little smile, it'll help with the mom thing. Remember, I do this for a living, I've gotten good at it. I could sell rat's assholes for wedding rings, but I digress) you'll have years to get used to your animal(s) and learn how they react to various stimuli. Are you particularly big/strong, if you don't mind me asking?

Oh, and don't drape them around your shoulders like you see on TV. Mine always try to choke me when I do that.

-PK


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

depends on the snake. corns are usually pretty docile, but i had the corn from hell... an anerytheristic (black, gray, white) female. on the same note, i had a black snake that had to be 4.5-5' long who was the most docile sweet guy you've ever seen.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

What I mean by hurt is that it wont cause anybody serious damage if they get bit, especially my dog, she is kind of my mom's little angel type thing.

I wouldn't plan to hold them on my shoulders or around my neck, I don't think I would be comfortable trusting the snake right away, it would take time to be able to trust it's reaction, but I would think that would go for the snake to. But I'm not big, im a little over 6 feet tall, but thin.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

jimbo said:


> What I mean by hurt is that it wont cause anybody serious damage if they get bit, especially my dog, she is kind of my mom's little angel type thing.
> 
> I wouldn't plan to hold them on my shoulders or around my neck, I don't think I would be comfortable trusting the snake right away, it would take time to be able to trust it's reaction, but I would think that would go for the snake to. But I'm not big, im a little over 6 feet tall, but thin.


 It would be about the same thing to a dog as it would to you. You said it's "mom's little angel", is it one of those little yap-yap-kick-me toy dogs? If it's over about 15 pounds even the biggest of boas couldn't eat it. A big dog could do far more damage to a snake than vice versa.

Your size isn't as important as knowing how to handle the animal. I'm about 5'7" and built like a skeleton dipped in yellow wax, yet I can easily handle 6-7 foot snakes. I know pretty well how they're going to react to being grabbed this way or that way and act accordingly. You just need experience and time to figure it out. We can only explain so much, you need to teach yourself how to react, it's kind of a Zen thing.

-PK


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

How about a member of the pituophis genus like a bullsnake, gophersnake, or pine snake? They've always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

i'd get a *male* Red Tail Boa (Boa constrictor constrictor) but maybe you Mom won't like it...it's a very docile beautiful especie that will grow over 6'...at least a 4x2x2 enclosure is recommended...:nod: !


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if you got the money a hognose snake are pretty nice, or a small corn snake if you dont have the money. a ball python is good if you want a bigger more "strudier" snake that you dont feel like your going to break. Also if you dont mind being pooped on or bittin (doesnt hurt but they just like bitting) i think a milk snake would be fine. They are very pretty.

With the caging size you gave us you have a tons of choices for snakes at that size, you need to be a little more specific.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> How about a member of the pituophis genus like a bullsnake, gophersnake, or pine snake? They've always been a favorite of mine.


definately good choices, And that is an amazing photo!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u want start with a corn or a house snake
they stay small and are great for beginners
and your mom will like a smaller snake at first


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I've played with baby hognoses before back when I was like 7- they are (or at least were) not able to be kept as pets in PA as they were/are endangered.

A rehabber/herpatologist i got 3 of my 4 corns from had a mom that had had a whole clutch of babies. SOOOOOO CUTE! you'd put one in your hand, they'd rear up like a cobra, hiss at youa bit, and then fall over dead! so you'd swap them to the other hand and they'd do it again...and again... and again!

corns, if fed well and kept healthy, can get pretty big. I think my biggest was almost 4 feet long.

But IF you can get one, get a black snake. ooooooh they're so cool. and they can get good sized. mine was 4.5-5'


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic pf my nicaraguan boa


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of my baby female ball python getting some sun


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

another one of her looking for her food that i bought and put in the feeding tank yea i forgot the pick that should be here if you want you can cheack out my gallery and there are pics of them both in there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2004)

nfldRBP said:


> I wouldn't recommend a ball python for you being a beginner as they can be fairly picky eaters. They are OK but i would rather recommend a corn snake. They are cheaper and a good calm snake for a beginner, they also dont get that large. If you were interested in something more exotic down the road it would be better to find out then, than not want something in the future. If you know what a I mean


 thats perhaps true mainly with wild caught imports........ Most imported ball pythons are picky eaters, and unfortunately alot of shops buy these imports and neglect to tell customers that they are wild caught specimens just to make a quick sale.

Captive Bred specimens feed quite regularly without incident in most cases, if properly cared for. Older females may stop feeding during anticipation of breeding season....

Ball pythons make a perfect starter in my opinion. Very tame, very personable, and well suited for medium enclosures.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> thats perhaps true mainly with wild caught imports........ Most imported ball pythons are picky eaters, and unfortunately alot of shops buy these imports and neglect to tell customers that they are wild caught specimens just to make a quick sale.
> 
> Captive Bred specimens feed quite regularly without incident in most cases, if properly cared for. Older females may stop feeding during anticipation of breeding season....
> 
> Ball pythons make a perfect starter in my opinion. Very tame, very personable, and well suited for medium enclosures.


As well as females, males will regularly go off feed during breeding..males actually more than often longer than the females as females tend to stop only once heavily gravid....Ball pythons are neat snakes, and captive bred specimens are much finer than imports ....but they are not as handleable as some species, meaning that they themselves do not do well with the handling..it stresses them out, so while they are a docile species, and a great sized species, and in some of the seriously overpriced color morphs exceptionally beautiful, they are not one I suggest as a starter species, a good second species, but problematic for beginners.

I would suggest species such as Rosy Boas (_Lichanura trivirgata_) if you are concerned about size, if 5 foot lengths are not too scary, any of the pituophis make wonderfull captives...but a word of warning on most colubrids, while they deal better with the overhandling that happens with first snakes, they are prone to evacuating their bowels....so remember that one...while kingsnakes, and milksnakes are pretty and decently priced and decent captives..they are squirmy, especially while young. The corn snake mentioned is a decent choice but start with a yearling that is well established as neonates are prone to problems for beginners as far as feeding....the common Boa constrictor species avilable are also decent choices, but will attain a greater size, the suggestion of a male was a good suggestion if you choose that route.

Bottom line is you need to ask yourself why am I getting a snake. Then research animals you might be interested in, what they eat, how often, ..sounds silly but I at one time as ayoung man had wanted Indigo snakes..eventually attained them, and almost as quickly sold them....no one warned me about their insane metabolic rates, or the fact they seem to excrete more than they eat!!!!!
Ask away, look for breeders, herp shows in your area or a knowledgeable store near you Like Boomer's....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> How about a member of the pituophis genus like a bullsnake, gophersnake, or pine snake? They've always been a favorite of mine.


 Me too! I just got boas as a rescue situation, I chose pituophis!!!


----------

